# Cardiologists Lash Out At Misguided Information Condemning Ecigs



## Alex (15/10/14)

http://www.churnmag.com/news/cardiologists-lash-misguided-information-condemning-ecigs/

Last week, the BMA Occupational Medicine Committee released an article claiming that the safety of e-cigarettes is yet to be proven. World renowned cardiologists Konstantinos Farsalinos and Riccardo Polosa responded with a complete rebuttal, claiming that scientific evidence abounds and "clearly indicates e-cigarettes are considerably less harmful than tobacco cigarettes." In their response, the doctors made an appeal to the medical community to examine the actual scientific evidence rather than giving vague and misguided statements that would scare the public away from using e-cigarettes.

Read the rest here

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rowan Francis (15/10/14)

i think that needs to be sent to news24 and that farting reporter ...

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (15/10/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> i think that needs to be sent to news24 and that farting reporter ...



I doubt whether those journo's would understand, if they can read, I have to ad.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex (15/10/14)

This is a very important article

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (15/10/14)

Thanks @Alex

And thank goodness for the efforts of champions like Dr Konstantinos Farsalinos

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

